# Erfahrungsberichte mit/von xorg-x11-6.8.0

## spaceman

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte nur mal wissen wer alles schon xorg-x11-6.8.0 getestet hat.

zumal es ja ein maskiertes paket benötigt ..da bin ich etwas vorsichtig geworden  :Wink: 

also lasst es uns wissen ob es probs mit dem ebuild gibt.

thx schonmal im voraus 

cu spaceman

----------

## Voltago

Hab' mir den Server heute mal installiert. Habe ein Dell 510m mit Intel 855GM  Integrated Graphics.

Hin und wieder gibt's mal einen Crash, und die Fonts der VCs werden irgendwie versaubeutelt. Schneller isser bei mir auch nicht als der Vorgänger, außerdem funktioniert OpenGL-Beschleunigung nicht mehr. Fazit: Warten!

----------

## Aproxx

Crash's hatte ich keine, das Starten kommt mir subjektiv ein bissl langsamer vor (Wahrscheinlich mag die OpenGL Beschleunigung nicht) und die Transparenz geht auch ziemlich langsam (OpenGL wahrscheinlich auch wieder). Die Betaversion ging schneller. Ich mach heute wieder ein Downgrade (lang dauerts bei mir ja nicht mit meinem neuen Baby, X-Server in 10 Minuten   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## ian!

Also ich habe bereits die Releasecandidates (RC1 bis RC4) produktiv auf meinem Notebook benutzt und keine 'Probleme' damit gehabt. Anfangs standen Redrawprobleme und Artefakte zwar öfter auf der Tagesordnung, aber daß hat sich von RC zu RC verbessert. Mit dem 6.8.0'er Final habe ich bisher keine nennenswerte Probleme. Auch GTK Anwendungen funktionieren, womit einige scheinbar ihre liebe Mühe haben/hatten. xcompmgr läuft bei mir den ganzen Tag durch und läuft seit RC2 auch stabil.

Das xdm/kdm Restartproblem (genannt in anderen Threads) fällt z.Zt. weiter nicht ins Gewicht.

Einziger Wermutstropfen: armagettron will nicht mehr so recht.  :Wink: 

Wer auf X angewiesen ist und wem jede Minute die X ausfallen würde Geld kostet (Job/Desktop/Produktivumgebungen), dem würde ich raten noch etwas zu warten und bei 6.7.0 zu bleiben.

----------

## mondauge

Danke für den Rat, ian!. Dann werd ich mich jetzt hier in der Firma zurückhalten und lieber noch warten. 

Daheim werd ich aber keine Rücksicht mehr nehmen  :Smile:  Ich freu mich schon auf Transparenz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aslocum

6.8.0 funktioniert (noch) nicht mit ati-treibern sobald glx benötigt wird  :Sad: 

----------

## renegade

Also die Version 6.8.0 lief hier genauso stabil wie alle Vorgängerversionen, allerdings hatte ich das Problem, das der X-Server und alle Applikationen sehr langsam starteten (Gnome). Gnome-Terminal brauchte mitunter schonmal so seine 10-15 Sekunden. Hab wieder 6.7.0-r2 drauf und alles geht wieder wunderbar schnell.

----------

## chrib

 *aslocum wrote:*   

> 6.8.0 funktioniert (noch) nicht mit ati-treibern sobald glx benötigt wird 

 

Hmm, das könnte der Grund gewesen sein warum bei mir der X-Server gestern nicht mehr starten wollte nach dem Upgrade. Aber ich war auch zu faul da jetzt noch irgendwie großartig rumzubasteln und bin wieder zurück auf 6.7.0 gegangen.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## MatzeOne

läuft ohne probleme bei mir.

auch opengl-beschleunigung mit ner nvidia-karte und transparenz mit xcompmgr.

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Die Installation auf amd64 scheint fehlerhaft zu sein (/usr/X11R6/lib wird als Verzeichnis angelegt, nicht als symlink auf /usr/X11R6/lib64) und die Sache mit der Transparenz funktioniert auch noch nicht so recht (schießt mir des öfteren den XServer ab), aber ansonst läuft es problemlos.

----------

## MatzeOne

hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass mein system auch auf amd64-architektur basiert.

----------

## Ragin

Bei mir hab ich es vorhin auf dem Notebook installiert und konnte keine Probleme feststellen. Weder ist es langsamer, noch stürzt es ab (auch nicht mit Transparen/Schatten).

Allerdings ist die Transparenz recht langsam, was aber auch an der kleinen Mobility U1 Grafikkarte liegen wird  :Smile: .

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *MatzeOne wrote:*   

> hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass mein system auch auf amd64-architektur basiert.

 

Hast du neu installiert oder ein update über 6.7.0 gemacht?

----------

## Voltago

 *PuckPoltergeist wrote:*   

>  *MatzeOne wrote:*   hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass mein system auch auf amd64-architektur basiert. 
> 
> Hast du neu installiert oder ein update über 6.7.0 gemacht?

 

Das macht *überhaupt keinen* Unterschied (von einer vorher vorhandenen xorg.conf mal abgesehen...). Wir sind hier doch nicht bei Windows...   :Wink: 

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *Voltago wrote:*   

>  *PuckPoltergeist wrote:*    *MatzeOne wrote:*   hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass mein system auch auf amd64-architektur basiert. 
> 
> Hast du neu installiert oder ein update über 6.7.0 gemacht? 
> 
> Das macht *überhaupt keinen* Unterschied (von einer vorher vorhandenen xorg.conf mal abgesehen...). Wir sind hier doch nicht bei Windows...

 

Dach macht es. Wenn xorg-x11 in Version 6.7.0 schon installiert ist, existiert /usr/X11R6/lib als symlink auf /usr/X11R6/lib64 und wird demzufolge nicht neu angelegt. Dann landen die Dateien auch alle am richtigen Ort. Ich habe es getestet, ohne daß /usr/X11R6 existierte, dann wurden sowohl lib64 als auch lib als Verzeichnisse angelegt. Ein Teil der Dateien wanderte nach lib, die eigentlichen libs nach lib64 und /usr/x11R6/lib64 stand am Ende nicht in /etc/ld.so.conf, was dazu führte, daß X11 nicht funktionierte.

Ich möchte jetzt nur wissen, ob das irgendwo an meinem System liegt (hatte vorher etwas Probleme mit Portage), oder ob das wirklich ein bug in xorg-x11 ist.

----------

## Voltago

 *PuckPoltergeist wrote:*   

>  *Voltago wrote:*    *PuckPoltergeist wrote:*    *MatzeOne wrote:*   hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass mein system auch auf amd64-architektur basiert. 
> 
> Hast du neu installiert oder ein update über 6.7.0 gemacht? 
> 
> Das macht *überhaupt keinen* Unterschied (von einer vorher vorhandenen xorg.conf mal abgesehen...). Wir sind hier doch nicht bei Windows... 
> ...

 

Hoppla. Vielleicht solltest Du einen Bug dafür anlegen.

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> Hoppla. Vielleicht solltest Du einen Bug dafür anlegen.

 

Ich bin mir halt noch nicht sicher, ob es wirklich ein bug ist, da ich direkt vorher böse Probleme mit portage hatte. Kann also auch an meinem System liegen.

----------

## null_

Ich hab Donnerstag Abend noch die ~x86 Version gehabt. Da crashete bei mir der XServer nach einigen Minuten, wenn Schatten eingeschaltet waren.

Mit der jetztigen Version aus Portage funktioniert eigentlich alles bestens. Mit Schatten wird Fensterverschieben allerdings zur Qual. Läuft das nicht über OpenGL?

Ich hatte auch Probleme mit einem GTK1.x Theme. Aber nun funktioniert wieder alles bestens. (Theme kann zwar nicht gebraucht werden, aber was solls...)

----------

## Benzman

Also mit X.org 6.8.0 selber hab ich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme festgestellt. Erst wenns an den xcompmgr geht, gibts ein paar Probleme. aMule z.b. hat ziemliche Probleme mit dem (zu sehen hier). Auch Opera und Nautilus haben bei aktiviertem xcompmgr ein paar Darstellungsprobleme an der Stelle, wo drunter ein paar gdesklets sind. Achja, ich hab Gnome und eine Ati GraKa, falls das was zur Sache tut...

----------

## zaiyon

Ich hatte diverse Probleme mit Modulen die in meiner alten xorg.conf geladen wurden, also habe ich da das ohnehin nur eine geaenderte xfree config hatte mal ne ordentliche neue angelegt, und jetzt funktioniert alles hervorragend, wenn ich mich nicht sehr taeusche sogar entschieden schneller, OpenGL l'aeuft auch super - fuer mich hat sich das nicht-warten durchaus gelohnt.

Allerdings hab ihc jetzt irgendwie in X ein amerikanisches Tastaturlayout, aber das nur am Rande bemerkt - wird wohl kaum an xorg liegen  :Wink: 

nen Versuch isses meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall wert.

----------

## Ragin

 *Benzman wrote:*   

> Erst wenns an den xcompmgr geht, gibts ein paar Probleme. aMule z.b. hat ziemliche Probleme mit dem (zu sehen hier). Auch Opera und Nautilus haben bei aktiviertem xcompmgr ein paar Darstellungsprobleme an der Stelle, wo drunter ein paar gdesklets sind.

 

Ich denke mal, dass das daran liegt, dass desklets und vor allem *mule Programme sich permanent aktualisieren.

Da sich auch der xcompmgr ständig zu aktualisiern scheint und schaut, was der Hintergrund so treibt sind die Fehler teilweise einfach durch den "falschen Zeitpunkt der Aktualisierung" zustande gekommen.

Aber abwarten was noch so kommt  :Smile: .

----------

## Beforegod

Also ich selber kann nichts gutes Berichten  :Sad: 

Mit ATI Treibern selbst, krieg ich es zwar mit Umwegen zum Laufen, sobald aber OpenGL oder OOffice gestartet werden, ist vorbei! Auch Schatten sind nicht drinnen mit den Ati Treibern.

Auch der radeon Treiber bringt mir nur müll auf den Bildschirm.

Der Vesa Treiber unterstützt meine Auflösung (1152x864) nicht und ist von daher uninteressant, obwohl dort alles geht  :Sad: 

Also abwarten bis ATI neue Treiber bringt, die auch xorg unterstützen (in a few weeks)

----------

## _hephaistos_

sieht so aus, als hätte man mit keinen "special-grafikkarten" mehr glück  :Smile: 

hab eine intel 8552 (oder so) on-bord grafikkarte in meinem toshiba laptop/notebook (bezügl. pisa-thread  :Smile: ) und es läuft STABIL. xcompmgr hab ich dauernd aktiviert und transset eigentlich nicht immer...

mit transset ist es halt im fenster, welches transparent ist, ein wenig ruckelnd... aber mit xcomp läuft alles super.

ciao

----------

## tgurr

bei mir lief es ohne jegliche veränderungen mit meiner ati ohne probleme, eye-candy-stuff außenvor. sobald ich aber ein opengl programm glxgears etc starte ist sense und der X restartet. bin grade wieder dabei 6.7.0 zu emergen, will ja schließlich nicht auf mein geliebtes ut2004 verzichten  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Voltago

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hab eine intel 8552 (oder so) on-bord grafikkarte in meinem toshiba laptop/notebook (bezügl. pisa-thread ) und es läuft STABIL.

 

Funktioniert DRI bei Dir?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Voltago wrote:*   

>  *hephaistos6 wrote:*   hab eine intel 8552 (oder so) on-bord grafikkarte in meinem toshiba laptop/notebook (bezügl. pisa-thread ) und es läuft STABIL. 
> 
> Funktioniert DRI bei Dir?

 

jep  :Smile:  glxgears: 998.200 FPS

ciao

//EDIT: hast du probleme damit? dann probier mal den i915 patch aus. der ersetzt das i830 module... such mal im deutschen forum, es gibt da einen thread von mir  :Smile: 

----------

## Voltago

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *Voltago wrote:*    *hephaistos6 wrote:*   hab eine intel 8552 (oder so) on-bord grafikkarte in meinem toshiba laptop/notebook (bezügl. pisa-thread ) und es läuft STABIL. 
> 
> Funktioniert DRI bei Dir? 
> 
> jep  glxgears: 998.200 FPS
> ...

 

OK, mach ich. Thanks!

EDIT: Patch muss man für das i915 DRI Modul gar nicht herunterladen, es geht auch einfach

```
VIDEO_CARDS="i915" emerge x11-dri-20040827
```

----------

## Benzman

Hab eben auch erst benerkt dass die ATI Treiber einige Probleme machen. Schon ein einfaches "fglrxinfo" hat gereicht, um X zum neustarten zu bringen....

Aber hab gerade gelesen, dass ein neuere ATI Treiber heraus gekommen ist, also mit dem mal versuchen...

----------

## Sas

Läuft auf meinem Notebook 1a, allerdings gabs für den SiS-Chip sowieso noch nie Hardwarebeschleunigung unter Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## moe

Bei mir gehen, seit Update von 6.7.0 zu 6.8.0 Firefox und Mozilla nicht mehr, sobald ich eine Seite mit Flash aufrufe (imho dass es Flash ist, andere Gemeinsamkeiten hab ich noch nicht gefunden), stürzen sie ab. Ausgabe in der Konsole ist:

```

No running windows found

*** loading the extensions datasource

The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.

  (Details: serial 90 error_code 8 request_code 145 minor_code 3)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

```

Kompiliere Firefox gerade neu, mal gucken obs dann geht..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Sas

Wenns an Flash liegt, wird Neukompilieren aber nichts bringen. Ich kann dazu nichts sagen, ich bin soooo selten auf irgendwelchen Flash-Seiten...

----------

## Aldo

Meine ersten Erfahrungen: xmms startet nicht mehr.

Fehlermeldung: 

```
libnvidia-tls.so.1: cannot handle TLS data

Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

serial 2447 error_code 8 request_code 72 minor_code 0

Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

serial 2448 error_code 8 request_code 72 minor_code 0
```

Liegt offensichtlich am nvidia-Treiber. (1.0.6111)

Kuickshow zeigt keine Bilder mehr an sondern nur noch ein schwarzes Fenster.

Der Start dauert extrem lange.

So dauert es etwa 30 Sekunden bis nach dem X-Start der kdm auftaucht.

Das verschieben von Fenstern mit Inhalt ist auch etwas seltsam. Der Inhalt refreshed nicht vernünftig.

Also ich hab erstmal wieder die 6.7.0-r2 installiert.

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

Aldo:

Das dürfte nicht an xorg-x11-6.8.0 liegen, bei mir läuft es ja auch. Hast du mal den nvidia-Treiber neu installiert (emerge nvidia-glx)?

----------

## kiesel

Wer Probleme mit xmms oder flash hat, sollte versuchen die Umgebungsvariable XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS zu setzen(z.B. auf 1)

Hat mein Problem mit xmms gelöst. Das Problem hängt zum Teil mit gtk+-1.x zusammen. Wer mehr Informationen dazu benötigt kann google versuchen.

Bei mir funktioniert davon abgesehen der xorg-x11-6.8.0 recht vernünftig, mit DRI auf einem SiS.

----------

## boris64

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Kuickshow zeigt keine Bilder mehr an sondern nur noch ein schwarzes Fenster.
> 
> ...

 

das selbe problem hier:

-> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1470806#1470806

ansonsten hier keine weiteren probleme, läuft genauso gut wie 6.7.x,

allerdings nutze ich auch xcompmgr&transset nicht.

----------

## Sas

 *kiesel wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Bei mir funktioniert davon abgesehen der xorg-x11-6.8.0 recht vernünftig, mit DRI auf einem SiS.

 Was für einen Grafik-Chip hast du denn genau? Und lief DRI da vorher auch schon drauf? Meiner (dessen genaue Bezeichnung ich immer vergesse; diese blöden Zahlen da  :Wink: ) wurde nämlich noch nie unterstützt, wäre schon cool, wenns jetzt auf einmal Unterstützung gäbe - glaube ich allerdings nicht dran.

----------

## dewback

Funktioniert alles wunderbar, alle Programme laufen ohne Probleme wie vorher.

Komischerweise funktioniert seit dem Update sogar das Twinview meiner nvidia-gf4 grafikkarte. Vorher hat es nicht funktioniert trotz gleicher config.

Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der neuen xorg version.

----------

## ts77

läuft bei mir eigentlich mit radeon-treiber ... 

hat jemand die transparenz mal ausprobiert? kann es sein, daß sich manche anwendungen, wie z.b. firefox, nicht transparent schalten lassen!?

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kann es sein, daß sich manche anwendungen, wie z.b. firefox, nicht transparent schalten lassen!?
> 
> 

 

Konnte ich nicht beobachten.

t.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> kann es sein, daß sich manche anwendungen, wie z.b. firefox, nicht transparent schalten lassen!? 

 

tvtime will nicht ;P

----------

## moe

 *kiesel wrote:*   

> die Umgebungsvariable XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS zu setzen(z.B. auf 1)

 

Cool, danke, damit läuft auch mein Firefox wieder..

----------

## kiesel

 *Sas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was für einen Grafik-Chip hast du denn genau? Und lief DRI da vorher auch schon drauf?

 

Mein SiS ist ein SiS630, der Grafikteil also nen SiS300. Für den 2D-Part ist der Treiber schon im xorg-x11 enthalten. 

Das DRI läuft seit einiger Zeit, hat aber einige Macken, so dass das derzeit praktisch nicht nutzbar ist, bringt den rechner aber immerhin nicht zum einfrieren. Der Treiber war auf jeden Fall schon mal besser.

Der DRI-Treiber war vorher direkt aus dem cvs von http://dri.sf.net, ist aber jetzt auch im xorg-x11. DRI hat im standard xfree-4.3 nicht funktioniert.

----------

## Xk2c

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber, weil es noch niemand gepostet hat.

Ich habe eben noch in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass 6.8.0 _kein_ support für Speedo mehr hat.

(Nur kurz zum Hintergrund: Ist wohl ein alter Standard für Fonts und selbst Xfree nimmt das jetzt raus.)

Wer also die Zeile:

```
Load        "speedo"
```

in seiner xorg.conf hat, sollte sie auskomentieren.

```
#Load        "speedo"
```

Das zweite ist die Sache (hier vermutlich schon ein alter Hut) mit dem Namen des Tastaturtreibers.

Man sollte die Zeile :

```
Driver      "Keyboard"
```

in

```
Driver      "kbd"
```

ändern.

----------

## ts77

das 2. brachte mir schon etc-update  :Smile: 

wegen transparency, dann hab ich wohl doch ein problem  :Wink:  , aber eben compiled firefox nochmal neu (vorher war's -bin, vielleicht war das das problem).

auf jeden fall gingen bei mir ohne probleme die bisherigen grundfunktionen.

----------

## Benzman

Für mich hat sich das Thema erst mal wieder erledigt, beim emergen von ati-drivers-3.12.0 hab ich gleich am anfang diese Fehlermeldung bekommen:

```
 * you are using a xorg-x11 version too new !!!

 * You must downgrade to xorg-x11-6.7.0 otherwise

 * trying to use opengl will crash X
```

Bin gerade dabei wieder xorg-x11-6.7.0-r2 zu mergen...

Und zu dem Problem mit dem Keyboard Driver: man kann auch

```
Driver        "keyboard"
```

schreiben, also einfach mit kleinem k, das funktioniert auch.

----------

## jay

 *Benzman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und zu dem Problem mit dem Keyboard Driver: man kann auch
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Soweit ich weiss sind keyboard und kbd sind zwei verschiedene Module.  letzteres ist neu geschrieben und soll keyboard in Zukunft ablösen.

----------

## mondauge

So.. am Wochenende hab ich dann auf 6.8.0 aufgerüstet. Bisher konnte ich folgendes feststellen:

Ohne xcompmgr und transset hab ich keine Veränderungen gemerkt. Der XServer startet nicht schneller und auch nicht langsamer als vorher. Soweit laufen auch noch alle Anwendungen problemlos

xcompmgr und transset funktionieren. Auch mit der Nvidia 3D Beschleunigung hab ich keine Probleme

Sind jedoch durch xcompmgr die Dropshadows aktiviert, dann sehen die gdesklets etwas.. naja.. sagen wir, sie sehen wegen dem Schatten nicht mehr so gut aus. Auch bei xosd hab ich das Problem, dass eingeblendete osd Nachrichten einen sehr hässlichen Schatten haben und das Feld auch nicht aktualisiert wird (z.b wenn man die Lautstärke erhöht, dann sollte sich der Balken, der die Lautstärke anzeigt, auch bewegen. Mit Dropshadows passiert das aber nicht)

Sind xcompmgr und transset aktiviert, dann kommt es des öfteren vor, dass ich bei einigen Anwendungen Artekfakte angezeigt bekommen (z.b. im Firefox beim Scrollen)

Starte ich eine weitere OpenGL Applikation und xcompmgr und transset sind aktiv, dann verabschiedet sich der XServer.. Immer  :Sad: 

Irgendwie erscheint mir das Transparenz und Dropshadow Zeug generell noch ein wenig instabil zu sein

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich mit dem neuen Xorg sehr zufrieden. Vor allem, dass man das neue Eyecandy Zeug separat an- und abschalten kann finde ich sehr vorteilhaft.

mondauge

----------

## toskala

also ich bin eigentlich ziemlich begeistert. ich habe zwar weder schatten noch transparenz am laufen, aber er kommt mir subjektiv wesentlich schneller vor, als 6.7. probleme gabs bei mir keine.

----------

## MatzeOne

 *PuckPoltergeist wrote:*   

>  *MatzeOne wrote:*   hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass mein system auch auf amd64-architektur basiert. 
> 
> Hast du neu installiert oder ein update über 6.7.0 gemacht?

 

update

----------

## Phlogiston

[quote="hephaistos6"] *Voltago wrote:*   

>  *hephaistos6 wrote:*   hab eine intel 8552 (oder so) on-bord grafikkarte in meinem toshiba laptop/notebook (bezügl. pisa-thread ) und es läuft STABIL. 
> 
> Funktioniert DRI bei Dir?

 

jep  :Smile:  glxgears: 998.200 FPS

ciao

Mal ne dumme Frage, was ist DRI? Und was bringt mir das? Habe ne nvidia GRAKA  :Wink: 

Ich dachte ich frage das mal weil ich bei glxgears "nur" :

```

6261 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1252.200 FPS

29490 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5898.000 FPS

3150 frames in 5.0 seconds = 630.000 FPS

2363 frames in 5.0 seconds = 472.600 FPS

2374 frames in 5.0 seconds = 474.800 FPS

2342 frames in 5.0 seconds = 468.400 FPS

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

```

erhalte...[/code]

----------

## lonF

Hallo allerseits,

also ich hab noch ein paar Probleme mit 6.8.

Muss dazu sagen hier jetzt verfluche ich meine Neugier.

Also mein NB(Centrino) ist im Besitz des gcc-3.4.1.

Heute habe ich xorg geupdated und unter anderem auch kdelib und noch einiges mehr.

Jedenfalls startet seit dem mein X nicht mehr.

Folgende Meldung erhalte ich

```
(EE) Failed to load module "Keyboard" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) I810: Failed to load module "dri" (once-only module, 0)

(EE) I810(0): Failed to allocate HW (ARGB) cursor space.

(EE) I810(0): I830 Dma Initialization Failed

(EE) I810(0): [drm] Failed to initialized agp heap manager

(WW) I810(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x8000000)

(EE) No Input driver matching `Keyboard'
```

Wobei das mit dem Keyboard schon erledigt ist. Das komische ist wenn ich kbd als Keyboard Treiber benutze startet mein X ich sehe mein torsmo was in der Regel in meiner Flux eingebettet ist. und ansonsten bleibt der Monitor schwarz. Wenn ich mein Touchpad betätige wird an der Stelle wo der Mauszeiger ist ein Quadrat von ca. 2x2cm weis und dann geht garnix mehr.

Dann hilft nur noch ein Neustart des Systems.

Nun ja ich bin nicht der X Spezialist und hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Im übrigen habe ich nachdem ich das festgestellt habe meine Flux auch nochmal neukompiliert, half aber nicht.

MfG lonF

----------

## predy

HAllo leute,

habe hier grosse Probleme mit x.org in Verbindung mit den NVIDIA-Treibern....

x.org 6.8.0

linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r3

nvidia-kernel 1.0.6111

nvidia-glx 1.0.6111

Der X-Server funktioniert soweit wunderbar...selbst Transparenz und Schattenwurf geht...jedoch wenn ich in der xorg.conf den Treiber von "nv" auf "nvidia" stelle startet X nicht mehr....

ich habe auch den Kernel neukompiliert, kann es sein, dass ich in den Einstelleungen was übersehen habe?

DAs es hier wohl bei allen NVIDIA-User funktioniert, vermute ich, dass der fehler bei mir (USER) liegt....

anbei die Xorg.0.log und die xorg.conf:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux cassandra 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 #1 Sat Sep 11 20:05:25 CEST 2004 i686

Build Date: 11 September 2004

 Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

 to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

 (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

 (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep 13 23:11:33 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "medion 3907"

(**) |   |-->Device "FX5200 Nvidia FX5200"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/CID/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Module ABI versions:

 X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

 X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

 X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

 X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

 X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

 Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

 ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

 ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1130 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1131 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2440 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,244b card 8086,4541 rev 02 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2442 card 8086,4541 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2443 card 8086,4541 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0322 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:09:0: chip 1106,3244 card ffff,ffff rev 46 class 0e,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0a:0: chip 1131,5402 card 1244,0f00 rev 82 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0b:0: chip 109e,036e card 0070,13eb rev 02 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:0b:1: chip 109e,0878 card 0070,13eb rev 02 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:0c:0: chip 1000,0001 card 0000,0000 rev 11 class 01,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0d:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8022 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:0d:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

 [0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0xfb500000 - 0xfd5fffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0xe3200000 - 0xf32fffff (0x10100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

 [0] -1 0 0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0xfd600000 - 0xfeafffff (0x1500000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

 [0] -1 0 0xf3300000 - 0xf33fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfc000000/24, 0xe8000000/27, BIOS @ 0xfd5e0000/17

(--) PCI: (2:11:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 2, Mem @ 0xf33fe000/12

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

 [0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

 [1] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

 [0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

 [1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

 [2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf4000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xf3ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

 [0] -1 0 0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

 [1] -1 0 0xf33ff000 - 0xf33fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

 [2] -1 0 0xfe800000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x200000) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0xfe000000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [7] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [8] -1 0 0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

 [9] -1 0 0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

 [10] -1 0 0xf33fe000 - 0xf33fefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

 [11] -1 0 0xfd5e0000 - 0xfd5fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

 [12] -1 0 0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

 [13] -1 0 0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

 [14] -1 0 0x0000dff0 - 0x0000dff7 (0x8) IX[B]

 [15] -1 0 0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

 [16] -1 0 0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [17] -1 0 0x02001000 - 0x0200107f (0x80) IX[B]

 [18] -1 0 0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efaf (0x10) IX[B]

 [19] -1 0 0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

 [20] -1 0 0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

 [0] -1 0 0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

 [1] -1 0 0xf33ff000 - 0xf33fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

 [2] -1 0 0xfe800000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x200000) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0xfe000000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [7] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [8] -1 0 0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

 [9] -1 0 0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

 [10] -1 0 0xf33fe000 - 0xf33fefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

 [11] -1 0 0xfd5e0000 - 0xfd5fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

 [12] -1 0 0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

 [13] -1 0 0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

 [14] -1 0 0x0000dff0 - 0x0000dff7 (0x8) IX[B]

 [15] -1 0 0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

 [16] -1 0 0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [17] -1 0 0x02001000 - 0x0200107f (0x80) IX[B]

 [18] -1 0 0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efaf (0x10) IX[B]

 [19] -1 0 0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

 [20] -1 0 0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

 [0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

 [1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x01ffffff (0x1f00000) MX[B]E(B)

 [2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

 [0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

 [1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x01ffffff (0x1f00000) MX[B]E(B)

 [2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0xf33ff000 - 0xf33fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

 [7] -1 0 0xfe800000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x200000) MX[B]

 [8] -1 0 0xfe000000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

 [9] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [10] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [11] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [12] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [13] -1 0 0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

 [14] -1 0 0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

 [15] -1 0 0xf33fe000 - 0xf33fefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

 [16] -1 0 0xfd5e0000 - 0xfd5fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

 [17] -1 0 0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

 [18] -1 0 0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

 [19] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

 [20] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [21] -1 0 0x0000dff0 - 0x0000dff7 (0x8) IX[B]

 [22] -1 0 0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

 [23] -1 0 0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [24] -1 0 0x02001000 - 0x0200107f (0x80) IX[B]

 [25] -1 0 0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efaf (0x10) IX[B]

 [26] -1 0 0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

 [27] -1 0 0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

 Module class: X.Org Server Extension

 ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

 Module class: X.Org Server Extension

 ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

 Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

 ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

 Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

 ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

 compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6111

 Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

 ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

 compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6111

 Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

 Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

 ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

 Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

 ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:56:22 PDT 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

 [0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

 [1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x01ffffff (0x1f00000) MX[B]E(B)

 [2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0xf33ff000 - 0xf33fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

 [7] -1 0 0xfe800000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x200000) MX[B]

 [8] -1 0 0xfe000000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

 [9] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [10] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [11] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [12] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [13] -1 0 0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

 [14] -1 0 0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

 [15] -1 0 0xf33fe000 - 0xf33fefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

 [16] -1 0 0xfd5e0000 - 0xfd5fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

 [17] -1 0 0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

 [18] -1 0 0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

 [19] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

 [20] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [21] -1 0 0x0000dff0 - 0x0000dff7 (0x8) IX[B]

 [22] -1 0 0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

 [23] -1 0 0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [24] -1 0 0x02001000 - 0x0200107f (0x80) IX[B]

 [25] -1 0 0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efaf (0x10) IX[B]

 [26] -1 0 0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

 [27] -1 0 0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

 [0] -1 0 0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

 [1] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x01ffffff (0x1f00000) MX[B]E(B)

 [2] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

 [3] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

 [4] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

 [5] -1 0 0xfeaffc00 - 0xfeaffcff (0x100) MX[B]

 [6] -1 0 0xf33ff000 - 0xf33fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

 [7] -1 0 0xfe800000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x200000) MX[B]

 [8] -1 0 0xfe000000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

 [9] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [10] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [11] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [12] -1 0 0x02000000 - 0x02000000 (0x1) MX[B]

 [13] -1 0 0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

 [14] -1 0 0xf4000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

 [15] -1 0 0xf33fe000 - 0xf33fefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

 [16] -1 0 0xfd5e0000 - 0xfd5fffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

 [17] -1 0 0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

 [18] -1 0 0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

 [19] 0 0 0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

 [20] 0 0 0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

 [21] 0 0 0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

 [22] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

 [23] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [24] -1 0 0x0000dff0 - 0x0000dff7 (0x8) IX[B]

 [25] -1 0 0x0000df80 - 0x0000df9f (0x20) IX[B]

 [26] -1 0 0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

 [27] -1 0 0x02001000 - 0x0200107f (0x80) IX[B]

 [28] -1 0 0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efaf (0x10) IX[B]

 [29] -1 0 0x0000ef80 - 0x0000ef9f (0x20) IX[B]

 [30] -1 0 0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

 [31] 0 0 0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

 [32] 0 0 0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

 compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

 ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWGetHWRec from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWCopyReg from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWFreeHWRec from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbValidateGC from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGCPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateGC from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCreateWindow from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbCloseScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWMapMem from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWUnmapMem from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWProtect from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWRestore from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWProtect from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWProtect from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWRestore from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWProtect from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWLock from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWLock from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWSave from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWSave from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWLock from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWLock from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWLock from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWSaveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWLock from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWLock from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o is unresolved!

Fatal server error:

Some required symbols were unresolved

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

  at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

xorg.conf

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc102"

    Option "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution" "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol" "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

    Option "BaudRate" "9600"

    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

####Transparez#######

Section "Extensions" 

     Option "Composite" "Enable" 

 #    Option "RENDER" "Enable"

#    Option      "RenderAccel"   "True"

 EndSection 

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "medion 3907"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-98

#    HorizSync 30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync 31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync 15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

#Section "Device"

#    Identifier "Standard VGA"

#    VendorName "Unknown"

#    BoardName "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

#Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam 256

#    Clocks 25.2 28.3

#EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "FX5200 Nvidia FX5200"

    Driver      "nv"

    VideoRam    128000

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "FX5200 Nvidia FX5200"

    Monitor     "medion 3907"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

Hoffentlich kann jemand hier weiterhelfen....so macht es nicht wirklich spass...

gruss und danke

----------

## ralph

Hast du nach dem kernel kompilieren die nvidia Sachen denn auch neu gemerged?

----------

## jay

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Hast du nach dem kernel kompilieren die nvidia Sachen denn auch neu gemerged?

 

Bei mir gings auch ohne... aber ich würde Ralfs Idee mal ausprobieren.

----------

## predy

hallo,

ja hab ich gemacht....das Kernel-Modul scheint ja auch vorhanden zu sein....

```

locate nvidia

.

.

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/video/nvidia.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gaming-r8/video/nvidia.o

/lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko

.

.

```

mir fällt da jetz nur auf, dass ich bisher nur in /lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko das Modul hatte...jetzt hingegen hab ich das nvidia.ko gleich zwei mal und das Modul nvidia-agp.ko ist neu.

Hat es evtl damit was zu tun ?

danke und gruss

----------

## Lasker

 *predy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> locate nvidia
> ...

 

Das sieht schon merkwürdig aus. Ich verwende selben Treiber und Kernel.

Allerdings hab ich in meinen Kernel Modulen unter /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/ weder einen Pfad

.../video noch unter .../char ein .../agp.

Allerdings habe ich kein agpgart im Kernel (auch nicht als Modul), vielleicht liegt es ja daran.

Ich kann dir im Moment nur soviel sagen, daß bei mir das Nvidia Zeugs unter /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/... liegt.

Was sagt denn 'modprobe nvidia'?

Ich geh mal davon aus, du hast 'opengl-update nvidia' nicht vergessen...

In deiner xorg.conf konnte ich soweit nichts verdächtiges finden. Ich würde allerdings die Section "Extensions"

erst mal komplett auskommentieren, solange du testest - ist nur eine weitere mögliche Fehlerquelle.

Versuch auch mal, die Zeile 'VideoRam' in Section "Device" auszukommentieren.

Nachdem was ich in deiner Xorg.0.log so sehe, müßte 'ldconfig' eigentlich gewaltig rummoppern...

Liefen denn die Nvidia Treiber überhaupt schon mal mit diesem Kernel?

Falls nichts geht, melde ich mich noch mal (ich hab da noch einen vagen Verdacht).

----------

## moe

Also dass das nvidia Modul in /lib/modules/<uname -r>/video liegt ist aber schon normal.. agpgart kann man bei nvidia weglassen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, führt das dazu, dass die nvidia-eigene agp-Unterstützung verwendet wird, was wiederum beim 2.6er Kernel keinen Vorteil mehr bringt.. Aber ich kann mich da irren..

Aber nvidia.ko wurde bis jetzt bei mir immer in irgendeinem Unterverzeichnis in /lib/modules/<uname -r> abgelegt..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Lasker

 *moe wrote:*   

> Also dass das nvidia Modul in /lib/modules/<uname -r>/video liegt ist aber schon normal..

 

Du hast recht, hab ich total übersehen. Allerdings hab ich unter .../video nur nvidia.ko

Alles andere, wie z.B. /lib/modules/<uname-r>/drivers/char/agp/nvidia-agp.ko oder  

/lib/modules/<uname -r>/drivers/video/nvidia.ko sind bei mir nicht vorhanden und,

da es bei mir ja läuft, wohl kaum notwendig aber zumindest verdächtig. 

 *Quote:*   

> agpgart kann man bei nvidia weglassen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, führt das dazu,
> 
> dass die nvidia-eigene agp-Unterstützung verwendet wird

 

Stimmt, vermutlich brauchst du dann nicht mal einen Eintrag in der xorg.conf. Bei älteren Kerneln kann ich

mich allerdings noch an Probleme erinnern, falls agpgart fest (nicht als Modul) in den Kernel kompiliert

war und ich Nvidia-Agp haben wollte. Aber das ist bestimmt nicht das Problem hier...

----------

## root_tux_linux

Lauft bei mir auch stabil das ganze.

----------

